# New Cumberland Dam, W. Va. side



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Was up at the dam yesterday from 1:30 till a little after 8p. The White bass and Hybrid-Stripers were going nuts from about 2P to 4P. Through the day total I quit clicking my clicker,(sounds obscesine doesn't it?), at 43. Had two Stripers over 26 in., that's actual measured by the way, and a whole bunch over 16in. The WB were running around 10 to 13-14 in. The fish were laying right up against the gate and I was swiming a 1/2 oz. Hopkins type spoon across the front of the gate and they were busting it. No sauger and only one sheephead. The gate was full of young of the year shad about 1 to 1 1/4in. long, just a solid mass of them. About 4:30 or so the fish moved out of the gate and the fishing slowed almost to a stand still. There were some fish breaking on the shad about 100-150 yards down stream pretty regularly but I didn't feel like climbing around on the rocks....That's my story and I'm sticking to it....Good luck....


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the report. I'll be heading down there this weekend.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll be there Sat. morning doing surveys, see you there....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Hatchetman,, 
Sure good to hear from you,,, Specially with a report like that!!
Your ONE person, That I totally believe!!! 

I hope you have a good smallie/ bass report after this Saturday.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote,,, "Had two Stripers over 26 in., that's actual measured by the way, and a whole bunch over 16in."

By the way???
DID YOU 'LAND' THOSE TWO 26"ers OFF THE WALL?
If so,,, YOU-THE-MAN!!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Used my drop net and landed the two big ones and a bunch of other ones. They were to fat to lift up wall.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Did my last survey of the season for N C this morning. I only had one customer and he was a repeat. He did land a nice shovelhead of around 15-16 lbs. and 15 hybrids and white bass. He left around 10A and nonone else showed up. Lots of hybrid's and whites in that gate right now. The gate is full of bait fish and I mean full !! Good luck everybody, I'll be up there fun fishing starting about mid Oct. Gotta get some sauger fillets for the winter. Later....Pete


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Hatchetman,,,

Looks like Erie will be blown out this WEEK!
Guess We'll have to head to the RIVERS!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Pete, 
If you're around, see ya around late Oct or early Nov. Hope to see ya down there....or Pike!! Still want to chat with you around then about Tappan...we'll talk!!!


----------

